# Word Bearers noob!



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

I thought it would be fun to post my logs on here so I could get some constructive critisism! 

I have finished a few things already, but I may post them anyways, to see what you guys think and see if I should fix anything!

First up is going to be a Maulerfiend!

I used Army Painter Dragon Red watered down to two layers. I find watering it down makes it easier to get the shade I want. As they say, "A thousand thin layers is better than one thick layer." Two seems to be the magic number for me, as it doesn't distort the details, but doesn't just look like a little bit of paint was brushed on.

I hope you like my stuff, and some of the stuff I am learning!

Please keep in mind, I am a new painter to miniatures, so I am not the best, but I enjoy doing it... :victory:


http://postimage.org/


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Next up! Shading time!

I use Carroburg Crimson to shade it.

Please forgive my Khorne awful camera... it's a cheap phone!

Enjoy, and again, please, any and all advice would be awesome... if not for this model, something for the future would be awesome as well! Thanks!


http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/app.php

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

wow that is super red.

its difficult to give any input on this at the moment as cant really see a lot with these pictures.

Keep it up and lets see what updates you got for us next


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> wow that is super red.
> 
> its difficult to give any input on this at the moment as cant really see a lot with these pictures.
> 
> Keep it up and lets see what updates you got for us next



Yeah, sorry. I think I will take pictures with my SLR first to start with a baseline. My phone makes it look a lot bright than it actually is. With the shade on, it's far darker than it looks... especially when it's dried.

I will be drybrushing next, to make the highlights.

Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I might honestly go for a brown or black shade rather than a red one--the red is decent if you want it to look slick and gorey all over, but for decay, damage, weathering, or a more natural sense of recesses, shading and depth, you could consider another color shade! It adds a bit of variety to the monochrome hue there, as I see it.

The more recent photos do look a bit blurry--consider trying to hold your camera in both arms and brace those arms against the edge of your desk, or something. Some way to stabilize some of that shakiness!

Welcome to the hobby, and I look forward to seeing what this guy will turn out like once you get some metallics on there!


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Here are some better pictures shot with my SLR... I won't be lazy next time and just straight shoot with it to begin with!

This is really rough, as it's only the second stage, but after washing it I always drybrush to make it look clean and even out the rough tones on the model.

Also, the brown does sound like a good idea. I will try it out! What shade would you recommend I use? Maybe Nuln Oil or Agrax Earthshade?



[url=http://postimage.org/]


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> Maybe Nuln Oil or Agrax Earthshade?


Those two would be the GW staples, yeah. Nuln Oil is pretty good, though pretty close to black, but I'm still leaning towards it. I say don't be afraid to mix different amounts of both--try 1/2 and 1/2 of both, I say! Or 3/5 Nuln, 2/5 Agrax--feel free to play around with it until you find a combination or preference to your tastes! Maybe a dribble of the Carroberg Crimson in there too, if you hadn't already put down a layer of that.

There's no pressure to deliver your favorite combination right off the bat, honestly. I say this is the sort of thing where your ability to execute your imagination to your taste comes out with experience, so you're only going to learn how to get the results you want by trying out different things!


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

I will, no doubt, be trying this technique out on some of my other models. I have lots and lots that I need to paint... maybe even try it out on my Helldrake... I will probably start on a vanilla marine before I get into that big guy. hah.

As far as dry brushing goes, I am currently using Red Sunz Scarlett. The way I was taught to drybrush is to use almost no paint at all while wiping the brush over the model. However, after playing around a bit, I like to use a little bit more paint that way it evenly distributes the paint on the overly shadowed spots. In other words, it kind of cleans up the spots where the Carroburgh Crimson stuck to flat surfaces, but still adhearing to the raised surfaces showing the highlights.

I would like to see what your opinion is on the color for drybushing, while keeping the Word Bearers paint scheme in mind.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Alrighty guys, here is the model after I finished dry brushing it. Again, it looks kind of messy, but when I actually start line detailing it will look a lot better! However, any and all recommendations for future models will always be appreciated!

As mentioned before, I dry brushed with Evil Sunz Scarlet. I used a little more paint than the average person because I wanted to fill the messy wash "leftovers". It seems to look better on the flat surfaces, which I mean not the "nooks and crannys", without the loss of shadowing in the recesses.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys! So I moved on to do the metal items on the model. I always try to do this as my first "detail" stage just because I can paint over any mistakes I get on the model. 

I always start with GW's Warplock Bronze as I like the rusty look of the metal. So, attached is the first stage of the metal "detail" phase.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello again all! 

After I finished painting the metal with Warplock Bronze, I began dry brushing over the bronze with Army Painter's Plate Mail Metal. I like the look of this as it's dark enough, but not too dark. I also don't like the super shiny metallic paint you see out there.

Attached is the finished result of the dry brushing!

Enjoy!


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess it's too late now but a simple red I used for Word Bearers back in 4th was scab red and a magenta wash. Whatever the equivalent is now... Carroburg crimson would make a good stand in for magenta and really any dark red would do the trick. It sounds overly simple to paint armour that way but I've painted power armour in far more complicated (therefore time consuming) ways since and it hasn't looked a whole lot better than a simple basecoat and wash.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Squire said:


> I guess it's too late now but a simple red I used for Word Bearers back in 4th was scab red and a magenta wash. Whatever the equivalent is now... Carroburg crimson would make a good stand in for magenta and really any dark red would do the trick. It sounds overly simple to paint armour that way but I've painted power armour in far more complicated (therefore time consuming) ways since and it hasn't looked a whole lot better than a simple basecoat and wash.


It's never too late! As I said before, I can always use advice for the future!

Either way, is my Maulerfiend looking completely wack, or is it coming out okay?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

at this stage its hard to tell. 
i have had several models that looked awful until a bit of detail went on then they magicaly transform to passable.

only note is you have some splash over on the cables on the ass some cables which are red have small amounts of silver on it and vice versa.

what you got planned next for it?


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

I am starting line details with the silver on the lines. Basically all over the chaos symbol as well as the outlining lines of the armor plates. I'm about a quarter of the way through. It's got a lot of lines so this is, by far, the longest part as I am attempting to be as neat and precise as possible.

I will have that finished by tonight and post pictures. Honestly, to me, it's starting to look very good with the line details.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

A darker line between the bright red and silver trim will look good. When I did my Word Bearers I painted the entire model dark red, then magenta wash everywhere and then painted everything black that wasn't the red armour plating. From there when I painted the silver trims it meant there was a thin line of black in between the trim and the red armour. Painting the red armour was fast but then going over everything else with black was probably the most time consuming stage

I'd continue with what you're doing now and see how it comes out. It's good to test things out first using spare parts that you won't need- I've painted plenty of different schemes in my time but there's no substitute for testing how colours go together on an actual model. It's best to paint something new on infantry so if your first model doesn't look as good as you were hoping for it may only be one model from a unit of ten

And it's absolutely true that the early stages don't tell you too much until the model is finished!


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Squire said:


> I'd continue with what you're doing now and see how it comes out. It's good to test things out first using spare parts that you won't need- I've painted plenty of different schemes in my time but there's no substitute for testing how colours go together on an actual model. It's best to paint something new on infantry so if your first model doesn't look as good as you were hoping for it may only be one model from a unit of ten



Not to sound condescending, but I can't believe I have never thought of that!! 

I have so many bits laying around, that would work out wonderfully!

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Alrighty guys, next up is the line detail!

I used Ironbreaker to do the lines in the armor which seems to have been the standard in Word Bearer's armor.

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Last, but not least, some finishing touch ups. (Places I painted that shouldn't have been painted one color or another. As well as fixing some noted errors.) As well as some finishing details!

Now, I want to mention that I am absolute garbage at coloring and decorating the bases of the models. I have learned some new techniques that I would love to use, however I haven't yet purchased the paints/scenery required for this... so the bases will be finished at a later date.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Next up! This should be a lot of fun!!! I will be using lots of your guy's recommendations for this guy and see how he turns out! (If it comes out a way I do not like, I don't mind stripping it and re doing it.)


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

So, again I based the Hellkite with Army Painter Dragon Red... (I saw it fitting to name it that as I paint this.) I really like this red a lot!

Honestly, I love how the basing turned out! I used GW's medium dry brush to paint the first two layers (As it's huge, and I don't have any larger brushes yet. xD) I then used Army Painter's Regiment brush to catch the nooks and cranies as well as some of the inside spots on the wings. I think it looks pretty awesome. 

I am going to try out some of the suggestions you guys gave me on some separate models while this dries.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

So I may have to skip the Hellkite as one of the wings fell off. Without explaining all of the idiotic things I did, I had to clean off a bunch of super glue/paint thinner. I ended up having to repaint and re wash the one wing and drill a new hole to glue it back on... so it's not super clean anymore. I am kind of sad because I used everyone's recommendations on the washes, and thought it turned out so clean and really nice looking. I will probably still take a picture to show you guys. I did do the weapons and all the metallic. 

I am however, starting my Deamon Prince. I have already primed and based it... so if you guys are wanting to still see some of my nonsense, I will post pictures of those...

Unlike some, I don't mind people just passing by and viewing. I do that from time to time. I always appreciate comments and critiques, but views are cool too! 

Please keep in mind that I am not at the stage, yet, to be display quality, however I am happy at where I am at now... even if it's just Table Top Quality!


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Your models are looking great! The way I usually do mine is spray the whole thing with Mephiston Red, then do the trim in leadbelcher (a darker silver than ironbreaker) and wash the whole thing with Agrax Earthshade, as I like the dark, muted colours.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

ExaltedUrizen said:


> Your models are looking great! The way I usually do mine is spray the whole thing with Mephiston Red, then do the trim in leadbelcher (a darker silver than ironbreaker) and wash the whole thing with Agrax Earthshade, as I like the dark, muted colours.



I've just played with spray priming models with Dragon Red from the Army Painter line as they are all a 100% match with their actual paints. I actually think it looks a ton better! I'll post pictures here soon!
Once it's sprayed and washed with Carroburgh Crimson, it looks a lot darker and pretty clean. I think you'll like it!


----------

